# Glofish danio is acting strange



## paige17 (Apr 23, 2011)

For the past two days, one of my danios, a green glofish, has been lethargic and not eating very much. He is not swimming with the rest of the shoal and is just staying at the top of the tank and always moving his mouth. I was thinking it could maybe be ammonia posioning? The ammonia isn't very high, but we have alkaline water so it makes it more toxic. All of the other fish are doing fine, and are swimming around and chasing each other. Two glofish have already died, one about 2 weeks ago, and another just a few days ago. Both of them had acted lethargic too, loss their appetite, and hid at the bottom of the tank. I'm not sure what actions I should take to prevent another death. Below are some answered questions to help give advice: 

*1. Size of tank?*
36 gallon bow front

*2. Water parameters*
*a. Ammonia?* A little less than .25ppm
*b. Nitrite? *0ppm
*c. Nitrate?* 10ppm
*d. pH? *8.0, it is usually 7.8 put today it is higher..could the problem be that the pH is too high? (That is the pH of our tap water)
*3. Temperature?*
75 degrees F

*4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? *
FW
*5. How long the aquarium has been set up?*
It went through a fishless cycle for a month before, and it has been running with fish for 3 weeks.

*6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?*
I have 5 glofish danios, those are the only fish in my tank so far. They are between 1-1.5 inches. I have had 2 of them since the beginning, and the other 3 since 2 weeks ago. 

*7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?*
No

*8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? *6 fake plants
*b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? *gravel
*c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? *Some bought sea glass, a sunken ship with an airstone, a cave, a scooba diver with an airstone, and a few real shells.

*9. a. Filtration? *large Aqueon HOB filter
*b. Heater? *Aqueon submersible 200W heater

*10. a. Lighting schedule? *Lights are on for about 12 hours during the day
*What lights are used? *Fluorescent lighting
*b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? *No

*11. a. Water change schedule?* Once a week
*b. Volume of water changed? *About 13%
*c. Well water, tap water, RO water? *tap water
*d. Water conditioner used? *Yes
*e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? *Every water change (weekly)

*12. Foods? *TetraMin Plus Tropical Flakes, and sometimes vegetables like carrots
*How often are they fed? *Twice daily in small amounts

*13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? *Lethargic, loss of appetite, not swimming with school, and staying at the top of the tank always moving his mouth.
*b. Appearance of gills? *Reddish purple, not sure if that is natural since all of the other fish have it too, or if they are all sick with something or maybe ammonia poisoning. 

*14. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? *No

*15. Photos:* 
Can you tell if the red gills are from sickness or is it just how glofish naturally look?








He is the green glofish by himself near the filter.








Here you can see how he stays at the very top of the tank.









Thank you in advance! Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## paige17 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nevermind, someone else helped me figure out this problem on another thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ActionJackson (Mar 23, 2016)

What happened? What did you find out. All my glofish, one by one have same issues. No ideas what the problem is.


----------

